# Help! Finnex FugeRay Burnt Out!



## MDT (Aug 8, 2014)

I bought a Finnex FugeRay (18 inch) just several months before Finnex disappeared from Canada.
It worked great and I had no problems with it. I was using it for my 5g tank and it randomly broke.

I was feeding my fish in my other tank and the FugeRay started to flicker and went out. Tried several different things like unplugging it and plugging it back into different outlets. It's just dead :/

I ran it 11 hrs a day for my DSM tank. I've ran it for even longer than that in the past for other things and never had issues.
I don't know if the warranty has expired but then again, Finnex isn't in Canada anymore so I'm not sure what to do.

Should I contact Finnex in the US and see if they could help me out? I could buy from them on Amazon.com as well (probably upgrade to the Planted+), but that's sorta my last option I'd make.

Anyone have suggestions for how to fix this or perhaps a light of similar specifications that I could get within Canada?
Please help me, I'm really down on my luck


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

You should contract Finnex to see if they can honor the warranty.

I dunno if it will be worth it to buy from amazon consider how low weak Canadian dollar is and you still need to pay shipping, import duty and stuff.

Not sure how to fix it, as for other light I use Fluval aqualife and plant performace led myself but that was old model. There are new 2.0 version which pack more power. (Aquarium West and Pet culture on no3 road Richmond carry them.)


----------



## MDT (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks for your suggestions, outsider. I looked around on their website and warranty seems to only extend for 6 months and you'll have to pay for shipping to get it fixed in the states...

So it looks like I am in need of a new light. I could replace it with the Finnex Planted+ or another FugeRay for around $125-145 CAD from Amazon.com. Considering I only paid around $70 for mine, that's a really expensive replacement 

Maybe I'll stop by Aquariums West tomorrow to see if they have anything worthwhile.
If anyone has any other recommendations for a replacement light, please let me know.


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

Anything decent will cost at least around $150. Current freshwater can be found at king eds for around 100 or slightly less than that. I'm not sure of the pricing at aquariums west but the only lights they have are fluorescent lights and the fluval line. Jl aquatics has options for current LEDs but it really comes down to your budget.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

I saw someone here selling a UP AQUA Z series 24" LED for a good price a while back, not sure if that's still available.

I bought the same light from amazon.ca for about $65 all in after reading some good reviews about it online.


----------



## MDT (Aug 8, 2014)

liquid_krystale said:


> I saw someone here selling a UP AQUA Z series 24" LED for a good price a while back, not sure if that's still available.
> 
> I bought the same light from amazon.ca for about $65 all in after reading some good reviews about it online.


What was your experience with the UP Aqua Z? Were your plants able to do well? I can't find too many reviews, but they seem to all be pretty positive.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

I haven't received it yet, but will update and review it within my tank journal once I get it up and running.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

I have 3 tank with fluval aqua life and plant led and I have carpets in all 3 tanks (2 tank with baby dwarf hair grass and one with baby dwarf tear) . Hagen (Fluval parent company) will ask you to bring the light back to where you purchase from if you need warranty service which make it not idea to purchase from online source. 

I believe Aquarium West also carry ADA light and Kessil light but both are rather expensive.


----------

